# Recommendations , like " Mozart Violin Sonata K.301 "



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

Im looking some piano-violin sonatas or concertos like Mozart Violin Sonata K.301 .


----------



## Le Peel (May 15, 2015)

Beethoven Violin Sonata No. 5 "Spring"


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

This album is very good and includes the above-mentioned K301 as well as a few others.









You might try also any or all of Beethoven's violin sonatas.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

If you want to try more Mozart Violin Sonatas then I would recommend this set highly


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

hombre777 said:


> Im looking some piano-violin sonatas or concertos like Mozart Violin Sonata K.301 .


Try some Haydn piano trios (the cello may as well not be there in many of them) or some early Beethoven violin sonatas or J S Bach's accompanied violin sonatas (though the best recordings don't use piano.)


----------

